
Reddit, what are your favourite TEDTalks? - Flemlord
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/dwk2t/reddit_what_are_your_favourite_tedtalks/
======
jessor
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442022> \- Ask HN: What is your
favorite TED talk? (644 days ago)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1447418> \- Ask HN: What's your favorite
TED Talk? (128 days)

